# My Irons



## coolhand (Dec 1, 2010)

I use Yonex V-Mass 260 Irons with Uniflex Steel Shafts in them.

I aware they are  older clubs so not directly comparable to current technology but I'm interested to know what they would have been classed as in their time (i.e. Better Players, Game Improvers) and where they'd sit today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking at the large cavity back I'd have them firmly in the GI camp http://www.affordablegolf.co.uk/Yonex-V-Mass-250-Irons-3-SW---Used-pid-3019.html


----------



## coolhand (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks homer although the 260's have less of a cavity.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Dec 2, 2010)

Coolhand,Nice looking irons mate,and in good nick...


----------



## coolhand (Dec 2, 2010)

That was a stock picture - although mine are in similar nick but with steel shafts - Â£85 of ebay about a year ago.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Dec 2, 2010)

Bargain mate ,As long as you are playing well with them you dont need anything else...


----------



## coolhand (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats what I thought - it's the playing well bit that I was thinking of. I'm still very much in learning mode and my game is constantly improving but I can't help wondering if progress would be quicker with different irons.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Dec 2, 2010)

Not really, I upgraded and upgraded until i had the ping i15 irons(did nt get fitted mind straight off the shelf),and my game went the other way,i was playing better with the older ping isi and zing 2 irons,so i sold the i15 irons and gone back to eye2 irons,game has improved no end,at the end of the day its what you feel comfortable with..


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not really, I upgraded and upgraded until i had the ping i15 irons(did nt get fitted mind straight off the shelf),and my game went the other way,i was playing better with the older ping isi and zing 2 irons,so i sold the i15 irons and gone back to eye2 irons,game has improved no end,at the end of the day its what you feel comfortable with..
		
Click to expand...


I commend this!!


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers ALEX,Now all i have to do is sort out the Supertri Driver(only joking) what a great club...


----------



## Leftie (Dec 2, 2010)

They are excellent clubs mate, no point changing them for something new and shiney that may/may not improve your game. 

Wait till you are getting down towards single figures before considering changing. In the meantime, spend the money on lessons - they will have far greater effect on your h/cap than different clubs.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't worry about what type of clubs they are, there's only 2 types any way, those that work for you and those that don't. They may not be the latest thing  but those are quality clubs and if you're playing well with them at the moment I wouldn't be rushing to change.


----------



## coolhand (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I like the clubs and when I get it right they produce great results - it's the getting it right that I have problems with. Although the lessons I'm having at the moment seem to be working on increasing how often I do. 

Probabaly just looking for an excuse - workman blaming thier tools and all that.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Dec 2, 2010)

We are all like that mate,so quick to blame the gear but if you stick with it im sure it will come,enjoy your golf...


----------

